
How We Built Wallaroo to Process Millions of Msgs/Sec with Microsecond Latencies - jtfmumm
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/02/how-we-built-wallaroo-to-process-millions-of-messages/sec-with-microsecond-latencies/
======
jtfmumm
I'm the author of this post. I'm happy to answer questions.

